# ASIC quality for GTX 1060?



## Umes (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi I was just wondering when (or if) ASIC quality is going to be supported for the GTX 1060.

Thanks


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 28, 2016)

And you couldn't be bothered reading the other threads asking the same question.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> And you couldn't be bothered reading the other threads asking the same question.


Post a link


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Post a link


I've read it often enough to know it's been repeated a few times.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2016)

Not for at least2 to 10   weeks   ( no Earlier than that Because the Author of the software is on vacation ) 
He will then need a Holiday to get over the Vacation.
then Time to sort out the Site issues  by which time he will need another Vacation

IT WILL BE DONE When he has the TIME
Please be Patient   thank you


----------



## Umes (Sep 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> And you couldn't be bothered reading the other threads asking the same question.



I did perform a search before posting this and hit no results.

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

